# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى القصص والروايات >  >  دخل قبر ابنته ( فماذا وجد ).....

## P!nk Cream

*دخل قبر ابنته فماذا رأى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*  



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

كان هناك رجل يحب ابنته كثيرا فليس عنده غيرها  :in_love:  ، وفي احد الأيام اصابها مرض :evil:  أدى إلى وفاتها


وحين دفن ابنته نزل معها إلى القبر ولم يكن يريد تركها فأخرجه بعض الرجال من القبر ، وبعدها عاد


إلى المنزل ولم يتركه فترة طويله، فقام جيرانه بمراسم العزاء ودفعوا كل التكاليف ، واراد ان يعطيهم

ما دفعوه


وبحث عن محفظته ولم يجدها في اي مكان وأخذ يتذكر لعلها سقطت منه في مكان ما ، ففكر بأنها ربما

سقطت منه عندما دخل القبر مع ابنته ، ثم ذهب إلى احد الشيوخ ليسأله إن كان يستطيع نزول القبر


ليحضر المحفظه ، فقال له الشيخ بأنه لا بأس في ذلك ، وعندما توجه إلى قبر ابنته واخذ يحفر


ويحفرفوجد المحفظه


ولكن ماذا رأى في القبر؟؟... ........... :huh: .تفاجأ بأن ابنته ليست موجوده في القبر ، ثم بعد لحظات رأها


تظهر مره اخرى في القبر وكان وجهها وركبتيها وقدميها ويديها محترقه ، وبعدها خرج من القبر


وتوجه إلى المنزل وهو في حالة اندهاش وتعب :nuts:  


وعندما وصل المنزل نام من شدة تعبه فرأى ابنته في المنام وسألها: اين كنت عندما دخلت القبر؟


ولماذا هذه الحروق..... :huuh:   ، فأجابته : في الوقت الذي نزلت فيه القبر كانت الملائكه قد أخذتني إلى جهنم


لأصلي على سجاده من نار وهكذا في كل وقت صلاه ، فقال : ولماذا يا ابنتي تأخذك إلى النار ؟


فأجابته: لأنني كنت أأخر صلاتي فلا اصلي الصلاه في وقتها

هذا كله لأنها كانت تأخر الصلاه فما بالكم بمن لايصلي ماذا سيكون عذابه؟؟ 


اتمنى أن تكونو استفدتم من الموضوع

----------


## fog223

مشكوره صغيره على القصه

----------


## أفراح الزهراء

مشكوره خيه على القصة

----------


## الاء

شكرررررررررررررررررررا

----------


## فرح

دخل قبر ابنته ( فماذا وجد )..... 
*بسم لله الرحمن الرحيم 


كان هناك رجل يحب ابنته كثيرا فليس عنده غيرها 
وفي احد الأيام اصابها مرض أدى إلى وفاتها

وحين دفن ابنته نزل معها إلى القبر ولم يكن يريد تركها فأخرجه بعض الرجال من القبر ، وبعدها عاد
إلى المنزل ولم يتركه فترة طويله، فقام جيرانه بمراسم العزاء ودفعوا كل التكاليف ، واراد ان يعطيهم

ما دفعوه

وبحث عن محفظته ولم يجدها في اي مكان وأخذ يتذكر لعلها سقطت منه في مكان ما ، ففكر بأنها ربما
سقطت منه عندما دخل القبر مع ابنته ، ثم ذهب إلى احد الشيوخ ليسأله إن كان يستطيع نزول القبر


ليحضر المحفظه ، فقال له الشيخ بأنه لا بأس في ذلك ، وعندما توجه إلى قبر ابنته واخذ يحفر

ويحفرفوجد المحفظه

ولكن ماذا رأى في القبر؟؟...............تفاجأ بأن ابنته ليست موجوده في القبر ، ثم بعد لحظات رأها


تظهر مره اخرى في القبر وكان وجهها وركبتيها وقدميها ويديها محترقه ، وبعدها خرج من القبر

وتوجه إلى المنزل وهو في حالة اندهاش وتعب 
وعندما وصل المنزل نام من شدة تعبه فرأى ابنته في المنام وسألها: اين كنت عندما دخلت القبر؟

ولماذا هذه الحروق..... ، فأجابته : في الوقت الذي نزلت فيه القبر كانت الملائكه قد أخذتني إلى جهنم


لأصلي على سجاده من نار وهكذا في كل وقت صلاه ، فقال : ولماذا يا ابنتي تأخذك إلى النار ؟


فأجابته: لأنني كنت أأخر صلاتي فلا اصلي الصلاه في وقتها

هذا كله لأنها كانت تأخر الصلاه فما بالكم بمن لايصلي ماذا سيكون عذابه؟؟ 


اتمنى أنكم استفدتم من الموضوع*
منقووول

----------


## وعود

مشكورة الله يعطيك العافية على القصة ..

----------


## هبة السماء

*هذا علشان اخرت الصلاه* 
*فما بال  اللي ما اصلي*
*مشكورين*

----------


## سامراء

يسلمو على هذه القصه

----------


## فرح

_وعود*هبة السماء*سامراء_
_مشكووورين ع حظووووركم الطيب_ 
_يعطيكم الف الف عافيه_ 
_موفقين_

----------


## شمعه تحترق

يعطيكم العافيه (صغيرووونه.. فرووووحه)

قمت بذمج الموضوعين لوجود تعقيبات من الاعضاء

موفقين

----------


## فرح

مشكوووره شــــــــموووع 
يعطيك الف الف الف عاااااااافيه

----------


## تاج

شكرا على القصة المفيدة ..

----------


## النغم انيني

استفدنا اكيد

----------


## الحب اليتيم

مشكورره خيووه على القصه 

الجميله ويعطيك ربي العافيه 

الحــــــــــب اليتيـــــــــم!

----------


## على خطى الحسين

مشكره خيه

----------


## شمس الليالي

شكرا على القصة الروعة

----------


## بحر الشيعة

_وعود*هبة السماء*سامراء_
_مشكووورين ع حظووووركم الطيب_ 
_يعطيكم الف الف عافيه_ 
_موفقين_

----------


## حور الجنان

مشكورة حبيبتي على القصة والله يعطيك العافية

----------


## shireen41068

الله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## وفائي لعلي

السلام عليكم 

تسلموا لهذه القصة

----------


## أنوار المهدي

مشكورة خية على القصة المؤثرة والروعة

----------


## الأمل البعيد

بســــــم اللــــــــه الرحمـــــــــن الرحيــــــــــم

كان هناك رجل يحب ابنته كثيرا فليس عنده غيرها ، وفي احد الأيام اصابها مرض أدى إلى وفاتها

وحين دفن ابنته نزل معها إلى القبر ولم يكن يريد تركها فأخرجه بعض الرجال من القبر ، وبعدها عاد

إلى المنزل ولم يتركه فترة طويله، فقام جيرانه بمراسم العزاء ودفعوا كل التكاليف ، واراد ان يعطيهم

ما دفعوه

وبحث عن محفظته ولم يجدها في اي مكان وأخذ يتذكر لعلها سقطت منه في مكان ما ، ففكر بأنها ربما

سقطت منه عندما دخل القبر مع ابنته ، ثم ذهب إلى احد الشيوخ ليسأله إن كان يستطيع نزول القبر

ليحضر المحفظه ، فقال له الشيخ بأنه لا بأس في ذلك ، وعندما توجه إلى قبر ابنته واخذ يحفر

ويحفرفوجد المحفظه

ولكن ماذا رأى في القبر؟؟............ ...تفاجأ بأن ابنته ليست موجوده في القبر ، ثم بعد لحظات رأها

تظهر مره اخرى في القبر وكان وجهها وركبتيها وقدميها ويديها محترقه ، وبعدها خرج من القبر

وتوجه إلى المنزل وهو في حالة اندهاش وتعب

وعندما وصل المنزل نام من شدة تعبه فرأى ابنته في المنام وسألها: اين كنت عندما دخلت القبر؟

ولماذا هذه الحروق..... ، فأجابته : في الوقت الذي نزلت فيه القبر كانت الملائكه قد أخذتني إلى جهنم

لأصلي على سجاده من نار وهكذا في كل وقت صلاه ، فقال : ولماذا يا ابنتي تأخذك إلى النار ؟

فأجابته: لأنني كنت أأخر صلاتي فلا اصلي الصلاه في وقتها

هذا كله لأنها كانت تأخر الصلاه فما بالكم بمن لايصلي ماذا سيكون عذابه؟؟

ارجو ان تستفيدوا من هذه القصة

منقوله للأمانه
تحياتي

----------


## ملكة الإحساس

لا حول ولاقوة الا بالله 
ووهذا بس اخرت الصلاه 
شكرا خيتي الأمل البعيد على القصة ذات الفائدة والعبرة المميزة
تحياتي

----------


## الأمل البعيد

شكرا خيتي ملكة الإحساس على المرور المميز
تحياتي

----------


## دموع الشوق

لا حول ولاقوة الا بالله 

مشكوره اختي على الموضوع بصراحه هل ايام الشباب مقصرين في حق الصلاه 
تحياتي دموع الشوق

----------


## كبرياء

لا حول ولاقوة الا بالله

يسلموووووووووو على القصه المعبره ولاعدمنا جديدكـ

تقبليـــــــــ مروريــــ وتحيــاااتيــــ

وكل عام وانتو بالف خير

----------


## الأمل البعيد

يسلموو ( دموع الشوق _ كبرياء )على المشاركة الرائعة و الحيوية
تحياتي

----------


## Princess

لا حول الله
الصلاة عمود الدين ان قبلت قبل ما سواها وان ردت رد ما سواها
والحسين سلام الله عليه خرج لحرب يزيد لعنه الله لأجل الصلاه

عجبي من اللي ما يصلو.. يعني هي ويش بتكلف من الوقت.. عشر دقايق..
الله يهديهم...

جعلنا الله واياكم من المصلين  والمحافظين على صلواتنا وفي اوقاتها

تسلمي خيتي ويعطيش الف عافيه

دمتي بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## الأمل البعيد

الله يهدي الجميع
يسلمو يالغالية اميرة المرح على المرور الطيب والرائع على قلبي
تحياتي

----------

